# Elton John



## Guest (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm not a serious long-term fan of Elton John but I think he produced two absolutely wonderful songs earlier in his career. The first is "*Sorry Seems to be the Hardest Word*":






And the second one is "*Your Song*": the music tended to be over-produced but there's no doubting the merit of these songs and their very imaginative lyrics and splendid melodies.






I watched an interview on U-Tube recently with Elton John; it was quite interesting and revealed a sense of humour I never thought he had. He did say the music came first and Bernie Taupin provided the lyrics afterwards.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like Rocket Man, and Someone Saved My Life Tonight. After 47 years I've given the Goodbye Yellow Brick Road album a listen and I am rather underwhelmed. I'd rather listen to Tumbleweed Connection.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Creatively EJ had a fine run from c.1970 to 1976. The only stinker was the Caribou album from 1974. Can't say I'm fond of anything after Blue Moves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2020)

elgars ghost said:


> Creatively EJ had a fine run from c.1970 to 1976. The only stinker was the Caribou album from 1974. Can't say I'm fond of anything after Blue Moves.


Agree with you there. Sometimes people hang around too long after their 'sell by' date!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

_Sorry seems to be the hardest word_ is my favourite, one of eight that score 5/6 on the Artrockometer. There are another dozen or so that made it to the car USB MP3 stick as well. Prolific and generally good quality, at least in the 70s.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I never forget he sang on the funereal of Diana Princess of Wales, ( almost) the whole world watching and the royals could stick it where the sun never shines.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am not a student of albums but rather of individual songs. Nevertheless, _Madman Across the Water_ had three killer songs: Tiny Dancer, Levon, and the title song. Plus I enjoy many, many other Elton John songs--mostly the hits--from over his major period. Great Pop from a great Pop Star!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> I am not a student of albums but rather of individual songs. Nevertheless, _Madman Across the Water_ had three killer songs: Tiny Dancer, Levon, and the title song. Plus I enjoy many, many other Elton John songs--mostly the hits--from over his major period. Great Pop from a great Pop Star!


_*Madman Across the Water*_ is quite good, as are the other two you mention.

Have you ever heard the alternate version of Madman? Instead of strings, it's electric guitar.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

pianozach said:


> _*Madman Across the Water*_ is quite good, as are the other two you mention.
> 
> Have you ever heard the alternate version of Madman? Instead of strings, it's electric guitar.


Dynamite version! Gives Elton an even more heavy vibe on a song from a heavy-for-Elton album. Too bad it didn't make the cut! Maybe too heavy for whomever, but I loved it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> Dynamite version! Gives Elton an even more heavy vibe on a song from a heavy-for-Elton album. Too bad it didn't make the cut! Maybe too heavy for whomever, but I loved it.


It's a bonus track on the Tumbleweed Connection CD.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Christabel said:


> Agree with you there. Sometimes people hang around too long after their 'sell by' date!!


What?! No way, not Elton! One of my favs. I love these, all after 76:

I'm Still Standing
I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues
Sacrifice
Sad Songs
Circle of Life
Can You Feel The Love Tonight
Something About The Way You Look Tonight


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes. His newer songs are surprisingly good, better than the albums after Blue Moves.

Sacrifice
Circle of Life
Can You Feel The Love Tonight
Something About The Way You Look Tonight
The Last Song
Believe
I Want Love
Answer in the Sky
Written in the Stars
This Train


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2020)

One of the most interesting things about modern popular music like this is that it's light years away from the avant garde absurdities being played out in art music circles. Howard Goodall pointed this out in his excellent program on The Beatles: he said that whilst they embraced Stockhausen and his ideas their music basically remained wedded to tonality. In short, popular music has found its success with tonality, unlike much contemporary jazz which had and has embraced more difficult, diffuse and atonal music.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Christabel said:


> One of the most interesting things about modern popular music like this is that it's light years away from the avant garde absurdities being played out in art music circles. Howard Goodall pointed this out in his excellent program on The Beatles: he said that whilst they embraced Stockhausen and his ideas their music basically remained wedded to tonality. In short, popular music has found its success with tonality, unlike much contemporary jazz which had and has embraced more difficult, diffuse and atonal music.


Goodall probably knows that if the Beatles knew what serious composers were doing and why, the fact remains that they (Beatles) were not on any cutting edge. Does their music attempt to seriously represent any aspect of reality? The Beatles have said that they sat around, playing around, finding sounds they were fascinated with AND that would sell, since they knew their record-buying audience. They were youngsters trying to come up with hit records, under time pressure to release albums.

Goodall creating a video series about music uses snappish comments (by Paul in interviews) about modern composers to make that installment more interesting. He says The Beatles rescued something.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> Goodall probably knows that if the Beatles knew what serious composers were doing and why, the fact remains that they (Beatles) were not on any cutting edge. Does their music attempt to seriously represent any aspect of reality? The Beatles have said that they sat around, playing around, finding sounds they were fascinated with AND that would sell, since they knew their record-buying audience. They were youngsters trying to come up with hit records, under time pressure to release albums.
> 
> Goodall creating a video series about music uses snappish comments (by Paul in interviews) about modern composers to make that installment more interesting. He says The Beatles rescued something.


Yes, what would a composer know about music?


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Christabel said:


> Yes, what would a composer know about music?


It's not what he knows about music. It's what he knows music lovers know about.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I think Elton John is one of the greatest and most prolific pop artists of the 20th Century and his latest album "Wonderful Crazy Night" isn't horrible. He's done a lot of good stuff since the turn of the century. His duet album with Leon Russell is excellent, "Peachtree Road," & "Captain and the Kid" all wielded some good stuff. I believe his only bomb was "Victim of Love." That album is just plain unlistenable. Absolutely horrible. I do believe Yellow Brick Road is one of the greatest rock albums of all time (top 30 - 40). The man is a great talent and one helluva performer. I've seen him about 4 or 5 times. Great shows every time.

V


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> It's not what he knows about music. It's what he knows music lovers know about.


Casuistry and gobbledygook.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Varick said:


> I think Elton John is one of the greatest and most prolific pop artists of the 20th Century and his latest album "Wonderful Crazy Night" isn't horrible. He's done a lot of good stuff since the turn of the century. His duet album with Leon Russell is excellent, "Peachtree Road," & "Captain and the Kid" all wielded some good stuff. I believe his only bomb was "Victim of Love." That album is just plain unlistenable. Absolutely horrible. I do believe Yellow Brick Road is one of the greatest rock albums of all time (top 30 - 40). The man is a great talent and one helluva performer. I've seen him about 4 or 5 times. Great shows every time.
> 
> V


Years ago I bought the LP *Victim of Love*, as it was in the bargain bin, and affordable. Hell, it's Elton John, what could be wrong with THAT?

Plenty.

Later I found out why; it's basically an album produced, and, except for the Chuck Berry cover of _*Johnny B. Goode*_, written by Pete Bellotte.

All Elton did was come in and dub lead vocals over the backing tracks. Didn't even play the piano at all.

I still remember the dirge-like tempo of *Johnny B. Goode*. Disco sucks.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"Disco sucks."

No music that makes me very happy and want to dance sucks. Does euphoria suck? I think not.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

I really like the album he did with Leon Russell (The Union).

I hope that as people like Elton get holder they will hit a surprising late peak. I loved those Johnny Cash American Recordings albums, and (not really being a fan of Bob Dylan) have enjoyed albums like Modern Times, Together Through Life and Tempest. Van the Man has done some good albums recently too - love Roll with the Punches.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Eclectic Al said:


> I really like the album he did with Leon Russell (The Union).
> 
> I hope that as people like Elton get holder they will hit a surprising late peak. I loved those Johnny Cash American Recordings albums, and (not really being a fan of Bob Dylan) have enjoyed albums like Modern Times, Together Through Life and Tempest. Van the Man has done some good albums recently too - love Roll with the Punches.


Yep on all points. Especially EJ's resurrecting *Leon Russell* from undeserved obscurity. *Van Morrison*'s latest, _Three Chords and the Truth_, is also very good.

Regarding EJ, I've never been a fan but will admit he's written a few good songs, like "Sorry is the Hardest Word". But overall his flamboyant stage persona was such a huge turn-off for me, I blocked him from my consciousness.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Christabel said:


> Casuistry and gobbledygook.


What does his claim about Beatles mean to you? I'm curious. No need to be negative. Beatlemania was long, long ago.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> Yep on all points. Especially EJ's resurrecting *Leon Russell* from undeserved obscurity. *Van Morrison*'s latest, _Three Chords and the Truth_, is also very good.
> 
> Regarding EJ, I've never been a fan but will admit he's written a few good songs, like "Sorry is the Hardest Word". But overall his flamboyant stage persona was such a huge turn-off for me, I blocked him from my consciousness.


Yes, his voice is too forced (for my liking) and flamboyant I guess is the word. He addresses this in an interview. I understand that it's forced for the musicality, but I think he overdoes it even today. It's become a habit.

But he's one of the best tunesmiths still around, along with Dianne Warren.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Listening to this right now. Great variety in songs. Probably my favourite EJ album.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Transatlantic has recorded a good and faithful cover version of my favorite Elton John's song, Goodbye Yellow Brick Road:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> Yes, his voice is too forced (for my liking) and flamboyant I guess is the word. He addresses this in an interview. I understand that it's forced for the musicality, but I think he overdoes it even today. It's become a habit.
> 
> But he's one of the best tunesmiths still around, along with Dianne Warren.


Oh, you've lost me there. I cannot stand Diane Warren's commercial pop formulas. Songs written by Guy Clarke, *Anna Tivel* (new discovery this year for me, but she's excellent), Hayes Carll, Diana Jones, Steve Earle, Iris DeMent, and writers of that school write the kind of songs I admire.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> Oh, you've lost me there. I cannot stand Diane Warren's commercial pop formulas. Songs written by Guy Clarke, *Anna Tivel* (new discovery this year for me, but she's excellent), Hayes Carll, Diana Jones, Steve Earle, Iris DeMent, and writers of that school write the kind of songs I admire.


Thanks. That's a lot to look up. Can you give me a few songs that I might like. With big revisions we're still giving a Tuesday night ensemble get-together with a small loyal audience and I'm always needing high quality pop songs in addition to the set pieces we rehearse and lecture about.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> Thanks. That's a lot to look up. Can you give me a few songs that I might like. With big revisions we're still giving a Tuesday night ensemble get-together with a small loyal audience and I'm always needing high quality pop songs in addition to the set pieces we rehearse and lecture about.


Those writers don't write pop songs, exactly, but more roots "Americana" songs. Here's a few:

ANNA TIVEL - The Question






HAYES CARLL - None'ya






GUY CLARKE - Randall Knife






DIANA JONES - Humble






Steve Earle - Copperhead Road


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Delete - See the next two posts.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm going to try to post my links again. My favorite Elton John is the early Elton John. Here are some songs that I like.

From Tumbleweed Connection, I'll give you three songs, but this is a great album.

_Come Down In Time_ This is an absolutely beautiful tune, sad, but just a great tune. Bernie Taupin again writes wonderful lyrics. The last two lines are gems.





_Where To Now St. Peter_ Great, great tune.





_Amoreena_ Much more upbeat song.





Strange Magic brought up my three favorite songs from Madmen Across the Water. So, I'll move on to one more album.

From Honky Chateau, Rocket Man is on this album and it became more popular after the movie of the same name. But let me give you two others.

_Honky Cat_ What a great upbeat song.





_Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters_ This is a lesser known song, but it is right up there for my favorite Elton John song. Listen to this if you have never heard it.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm sure many of you are familiar with his early songs, but if you are not, let me list some absolutely terrific ballads that may not be so prevalent.

On the album Elton John:
Of course, Your Song, which is probably my favorite Elton John song. But here are three others from this album.

I Need You To Turn To Terrific tune, plus he plays a harpsichord!





First Episode At Hienton Beautiful, slow song, with nice piano.





Sixty Years On This is a great, but sad song. Bernie Taupin outdid himself on the lyrics.


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Elton John is largely responsible for my musical awakening, many years ago. I adore all of those early albums, at least up through the mid seventies. Jump Up and Too Low For Zero are also special, as they coincided with my early teens. There is plenty of good stuff throughout his career, up to modern times. Elton and Bernie can stand with any legendary composing partnership.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> But overall his flamboyant stage persona was such a huge turn-off for me, I blocked him from my consciousness.


That "flamboyance" certainly started creeping into his music by *Yellow Brick Road*, and was on full display by the next album, *Caribou*.

I find it amusing that it was over a decade later that I realized he was gay. That sort of thing really never mattered to me, and therefore simply didn't register.

But looking back, oh my, you can certainly see it in the album covers, can't you? The sequins, the costumes, the imagery. And *Goodbye Yellow Brick Road* . . . well, *The Wizard of Oz*, and *Judy Garland*, have long been rallying markers for the LGBTQ community.

While there were many . . . ahem . . . over-the-top tracks on most of his subsequent albums, there were also wonderful tracks as well. After 33 studio albums, and countless hit non-album singles, it's no surprise that there are well over a dozen compilation albums, starting with *Elton John's Greatest Hits I, II, & III*, each with 10 or 12 "great" songs. Add _*your*_ favorite dozen Elton songs that _aren't_ on these, and you've got an incredible collection, I'm sure.

There's also the 4-CD Box Set, *To Be Continued...*, with 70 tracks. Add _*your*_ favorite 17 or 18 Elton songs that _aren't_ on these, and you've got an incredible collection.

I have the *Rare Masters* collection for some reason, which is mostly B-sides and alternate takes, plus 15 minutes of music from the soundtrack of *Friends*.

Funny, but I've got a small and very random collection of EJ albums; Rare Masters, Sleeping with the Past, Greatest Hits I, plus a few others on LP down in a box in the garage.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> "Disco sucks."
> 
> No music that makes me very happy and want to dance sucks. Does euphoria suck? I think not.


Disco ruined this cover of Johnny B. Goode.

Seems like the "B" in Johnny B. Goode stands for "Barbiturates".

*Johnny Barbiturates Goode*.






There is a short bit of tasty bass riffing in the break, but it's too little too late.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

pianozach said:


> Disco ruined this cover of Johnny B. Goode.
> 
> Seems like the "B" in Johnny B. Goode stands for "Barbiturates".
> 
> ...


I am trying to think of a great artist or band that came out with a worse album than this one. Off the top of my head, I can not. Even Springsteen's "Ghost of Tom Joad" isn't this bad.

V


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Varick said:


> I am trying to think of a great artist or band that came out with a worse album than this one. Off the top of my head, I can not. Even Springsteen's "Ghost of Tom Joad" isn't this bad.
> 
> V


It would be a matter of taste, of course, both in what bands one may think are "great", and an album from that great band that truly sucked.

But yeah, Victim of Love was a real low moment in Elton John's musical trajectory.

I'll offer *Pink Floyd: The Final Cut* as a inclusion on the list of *Awful Albums by Great Bands*.

Oh, wait, wait: *Emerson, Lake & Palmer: Love Beach*.

Oh, and *Todd Rundgren* recorded and released an album of covers of his own songs, but in bossa nova style, called *With A Twist*


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

pianozach said:


> It would be a matter of taste, of course, both in what bands one may think are "great", and an album from that great band that truly sucked.
> 
> But yeah, Victim of Love was a real low moment in Elton John's musical trajectory.
> 
> ...


I will only really disagree with The Final Cut. However, I am a big fan of Roger Waters as a solo artist, so I am biased towards that style. I can absolutely see why it is not to everyone's taste. Victim of Love, though? I believe even Elton sees that as a nadir.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

pianozach said:


> It would be a matter of taste, of course, both in what bands one may think are "great", and an album from that great band that truly sucked.
> 
> But yeah, Victim of Love was a real low moment in Elton John's musical trajectory.
> 
> ...


Yes, musicians like to mix it all up, use different styles in the same familiar songs to see what they can express. It's quite personal. The problem is, fans hate all that. ...they don't even want to hear the live performance deviate from the record.​This makes sense because it might take weeks to record a song that they've heard and they can appreciate the insight that went into it. Then some other singer or even the same singer sings it live and tries to make it better? Elton usually just sounds more affected.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm big Elton fan.
This was the first song and video I noticed by him back in 1990-91... it turned me into a fan. I was 10-11 years old. A few years later I started to collect all his albums:


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Here he is in one of his old singing styles. You'll notice that it's quite a set! :lol:

[video] 



[/video]


----------



## Zauberfloete (Dec 2, 2020)

I enjoy his songs, both the old ones and those from the 90s. The Big Picture was the last of his albums I got and I quite like it, though I don't listen to it very often these days.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Top drawer Elton John. Here he locks down one of the most stupendous grooves in popular music and drags everyone into it whether they want to enter or not. Songs like this come along now and again, and sweep up euphoria addicts like myself every time--_We Will Rock You, White Wedding, Freedom Overspill_, dozens more. They are often, themselves alone, what makes life worth living....


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I love his diversity. 
He can go from *this* to *this*
Or from *this* to *this*

Brilliant songwriter. One of the best - ever!


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Varick said:


> I am trying to think of a great artist or band that came out with a worse album than this one. Off the top of my head, I can not. Even Springsteen's "Ghost of Tom Joad" isn't this bad.
> 
> V


LOL. I consider _Ghost of Tom Joad_ one of Springsteen's best.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Some of my favorite Elton new millenium songs:

*2000:*

Someday Out of the Blue
16th Century Man
Perfect Love

*2001:*

Birds
Original Sin
God Never Came Here
The Emperor's New Clothes

*2004:*

A Little Peace
Porch Swing in Tupelo
How's Tomorrow

*2006:*

And the House Fell Down
Blues Never Fade Away
The Captain and the Kid
Across the River Thames

*2010:*

Hey Ahab
Mandalay Again

*2011:*

Hello Hello

*2013:*

Home Again
Oscar Wilde Gets Out

*2016:*

Wonderful Crazy Night

*2019:*

Never Too Late


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

nikola said:


> Some of my favorite Elton new millenium songs:
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Wow thanks, I can see I haven't kept up with his output!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Elton John is a natural. Here he is demonstrating that it's easy for him to compose music to words.

He asks if someone from the audience of student actors if they have some written material so he could create a song. Only one person has prose and it's Peer Gynt.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Varick said:


> I think Elton John is one of the greatest and most prolific pop artists of the 20th Century and his latest album "Wonderful Crazy Night" isn't horrible. He's done a lot of good stuff since the turn of the century. His duet album with Leon Russell is excellent, "Peachtree Road," & "Captain and the Kid" all wielded some good stuff. I believe his only bomb was "Victim of Love." That album is just plain unlistenable. Absolutely horrible. I do believe Yellow Brick Road is one of the greatest rock albums of all time (top 30 - 40). The man is a great talent and one helluva performer. I've seen him about 4 or 5 times. Great shows every time.
> 
> V


'Wonderful CN' is one of my least favorite albums. It's like he was trying too hard to fulfill wishes of some fans with uptempo music. It doesn't sound much inspired plus some melodically really bland and weak songs on the album (Tambourine, 2 Wings...) and that's unusual for him. Even a few better ballads on the album sound too safe and too 'elton-ish'. It's also kinda sad that's probably his last album, but his voice really ain't that good anymore, especially not live. 
I'm big fan of his 90's music (and vocal too), especially his 3 solo albums that mostly got harsh critics, but I don't agree with those. The One, Made in England and The Big Picture - 3 brilliant albums IMO. My favorite album from this century is The Captain and the Kid (2006). 
70's were great of course. 80's were fun and nowhere near horrible as some people would like us to believe.

I also don't think there is a purpose to talk about 'Victim of Love' - it's one of those albums that everybody need to mention how awful it is. I don't even find it that awful... I forgot that it exists.. it's simply mostly uninteresting, repetitive and bland to me and I don't care about it... it's like only 7 songs out of probably over 600 he composed... and on 'Victim of Love' those are not even his own songs. He has some brilliant B-sides though, sometimes much better than music on regular albums.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Some interesting new millenium collaborations:

Kate Bush song with unusual melody construction... brilliant vocals by Elton:






Collboration with The Killers and Neil Tennant:






Duet with my most favorite female artist ever - Brandi Carlile!






Elton with 2Cellos:






Elton & Catherine Britt:


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Creatively EJ had a fine run from c.1970 to 1976. The only stinker was the Caribou album from 1974. Can't say I'm fond of anything after Blue Moves.


Caribou is one of my favorites


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Songs From The West Coast is excellent. Released early 2000's


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

My favorite songs from Elton are Ticking ( Caribou) and Indian sunset ( Madman) Just great songs and too long for radio


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

What about Reg's first band, Bluesology (1965)?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

NoCoPilot said:


> What about Reg's first band, Bluesology (1965)?


I really don't care for his early pre-albums stuff. So many naive and mediocre demos immitating 60's trendy music. 
'Come Back Baby' is nothing more than pathetic jingle IMO. It has certain charm to it, but .. meh... pathetic lyrics, repetitive, minimalist and boring melody. Nothing is happening in a song.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

nikola said:


> I really don't care for his early pre-albums stuff. So many naive and mediocre demos immitating 60's trendy music.
> 'Come Back Baby' is nothing more than pathetic jingle IMO. It has certain charm to it, but .. meh... pathetic lyrics, repetitive, minimalist and boring melody. Nothing is happening in a song.


Yes, he and Bernie really developed into an expert team. It's an interesting study to follow their development. You could also do it with the Beatles, Lennon/McCartney and Harrison, but of course Elton has had a much longer presentation.

But Elton John is a natural. He's excellent with other lyricists. Here he is demonstrating that it's easy for him to compose music to words.
He asks if someone from the audience of student actors if they have some written material so he could create a song. Only one person has prose and it's Peer Gynt.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Luchesi said:


> Yes, he and Bernie really developed into an expert team. It's an interesting study to follow their development. You could also do it with the Beatles, Lennon/McCartney and Harrison, but of course Elton has had a much longer presentation.
> 
> But Elton John is a natural. He's excellent with other lyricists. Here he is demonstrating that it's easy for him to compose music to words.
> He asks if someone from the audience of student actors if they have some written material so he could create a song. Only one person has prose and it's Peer Gynt.


Yes, he is extremely gifted composer. He had a few weak moments in career, but overally I like his 80's stuff... and love his 90's stuff more than many other fans. He never 'lost it', but in the last few years it seems that his songwriting inspiration (along with his vocal) finally hit the wall. I didn't like much of his 2 last albums, especially not Wonderful Crazy Night... also, his B-sides in the last 20 years were mostly much better and more inspired than album songs.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

nikola said:


> Yes, he is extremely gifted composer. He had a few weak moments in career, but overally I like his 80's stuff... and love his 90's stuff more than many other fans. He never 'lost it', but in the last few years it seems that his songwriting inspiration (along with his vocal) finally hit the wall. I didn't like much of his 2 last albums, especially not Wonderful Crazy Night... also, his B-sides in the last 20 years were mostly much better and more inspired than album songs.


Overall his albums are high quality, although the quality DOES vary. There's 3 or 4 that were forgettable. And there's one or two that are unforgettable because they are such dogs: The THOMAS BELL SESSIONS, and VICTIM OF LOVE.

*Victim of Love* was the poorly conceived Disco album. Actually, it was simply a Pete Bellotte album, with guest singer Elton John. I'm actually surprised that one could actually ruin _*Johnny B. Goode*_, let alone that it would be Elton John.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

pianozach said:


> Overall his albums are high quality, although the quality DOES vary. There's 3 or 4 that were forgettable. And there's one or two that are unforgettable because they are such dogs: The THOMAS BELL SESSIONS, and VICTIM OF LOVE.
> 
> *Victim of Love* was the poorly conceived Disco album. Actually, it was simply a Pete Bellotte album, with guest singer Elton John. I'm actually surprised that one could actually ruin _*Johnny B. Goode*_, let alone that it would be Elton John.


He made so many albums that there have to be some weak points. This is c/p of my ranking from worst to best. I really love his 90's albums, as you can see. 99% of people would disagree with me, but this is my opinion and probably also kinda based on my early experience with his music as a fan. I am his fan since mid 90's when I started to collect his albums.

36. Friends (soundtrack)
35. Victim of Love
34. Rock of the Westies
33. Wonderful Crazy Night
32. Leather Jackets
31. The Muse (soundtrack)
30. The Complete Thom Bell Sessions 
29. Empty Sky
28. Blue Moves
27. 21 at 33
26. The Diving Board 
25. Jump Up
24. Peachtree Road
23. Duets
22. Ice on Fire
21. Breaking Hearts
20. The Road to El Dorado (soundtrack)
19. A Single Man
18. Reg Strikes Back
17. Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy
16. Tumbleweed Connection
15. Caribou
14. The Union (with Leon Russell)
13. The Fox
12. Songs From the West Coast
11. The Captain & The Kid
10. Honky Chateau
9. Don't Shoot Me, I'm Only the Piano Player
8. Too Low for Zero
7. Madman Across the Water
6. Sleeping With the Past
5. Elton John
4. The One
3. Made in England
2. The Big Picture
1. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Is the omission of _A Single Man_ a genuine oversight, Nikola?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> Is the omission of _A Single Man_ a genuine oversight, Nikola?


 How did that happen!?
You have a good eye 
It's now on the list


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

nikola said:


> _You have a good eye_
> It's now on the list


I only noticed because I think it's the last album of Elt's that I heard in its entirety - but that was decades ago now :lol:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> I only noticed because I think it's the last album of Elt's that I heard in its entirety - but that was decades ago now :lol:


I actually think that 'A Single Man' could actually be slightly higher. With years my opinion on his albums changes. It's hard to rank.


----------

